
Bypass Windows 10 UAC via Mock folders - axsharma
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/bypassing-windows-10-uac-with-mock-folders-and-dll-hijacking/
======
axsharma
An easier variation of an older technique using "mock folders" i.e. C:\Windows
\System32 (notice the trailing space after Windows\\) and DLL hijacking to
bypass UAC and do other naughty things.

------
zelon88
If you can write to c:\windows why do you need to bypass UAC? You obviously
own the machine already, no?

